# Pretty neat video of a coyote chasing 8 pt



## livinadream (Jun 25, 2014)

One of my game cams is set to video and I got this short clip of a coyote chasing a buck off my property. The buck is fine, he came back thru about 3 hrs later. I was never sure if a lone coyote would attempt a healthy deer on it's own. This is the buck.





















Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Coyote looked small.


----------



## livinadream (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd say that's about an average size coyote, his track is about average, if not a little big. Probably looks big because he was running and toes are spread?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

